# Pilzbestimmung



## stefansdl (3. September 2015)

Hallo.  Kann mir jemand sagen um was für eine Pilz es sich handelt und ob er essbar ist?


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Sind ja verschiedene . Der links sieht stark nach Bitterling aus . Ist der von unten leicht rosa gefärbt ?


----------



## stefansdl (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Also es sind alles die gleichen.  Bitterling  ist es nicht.  Haben allen diesen sehr gelben schwamm


----------



## Nelearts (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Der linke und rechte sehen nach Maronen-Röhrling aus.
Wenn man leicht auf den Schwamm drückt verfärben sie sich blau. Leider ist der linke nicht von unten zu sehen. Der rechte hat anscheinend eine blaue Verfärbung an der Schnittfläche, das wäre dann OK als Maronen-Röhrling.
Maronen-Röhrlinge sind essbar, ich schneide sie aber auch in dünne Scheiben und lasse sie trocknen. Ideal im Winter nach Einweichen in Wasser als Würzpilz zu Gulasch.

Die beiden mittleren könnten von der gelblichen Farbe des Schwammes her Rotfuss-Röhrlinge sein. Leider zu wenig vom Stiel und die Kappe von oben nicht zu sehen. Deshalb hier keine weitere Aussage.

Jegliche Aussage ohne Gewähr, Bilder sind zu oberflächlich.
Im Notfall 112.#c


----------



## Lil Torres (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

ich tippe mal auf maronenröhrlinge...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Samtige Hutoberfläche und knallgelbe Röhren, die sich auf Druck nicht deutlich verfärben? Ziegenlippe.


----------



## stefansdl (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Samtige Hutoberfläche und knallgelbe Röhren, die sich auf Druck nicht deutlich verfärben? Ziegenlippe.




Jep.  So ist. Denke auch das es ziggenlippe ist. Hat sid jetzt in der Pfanne.  Geruch gefiel mir nicht so gut. Geschmacklich auch nicht so meins.  Sind im Abfall gelandet.  Danke für eure Hilfe.  Nächstes mal bessere Bilder.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Jep.  So ist. Denke auch das es ziggenlippe ist. Hat sid jetzt in der Pfanne.  Geruch gefiel mir nicht so gut. Geschmacklich auch nicht so meins.  Sind im Abfall gelandet.  Danke für eure Hilfe.  Nächstes mal bessere Bilder.



Sind eigentlich keine schlechten Speisepilze, halt recht mild im Geschmack. Aber eher ein Mischpilzkandidat.


----------



## Oidaaa (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Die mittleren beiden definitiv Ziegenlippe.
Links kann vieles sein und rechts sieht aus wie marone.
Ist denn scho Saison?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nelearts (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Für Ziegenlippe ist mir der Hut der beiden mittleren deutlich zu dunkel, sofern man die Färbung auf dem Bild erkennen kann.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Wirklich am besten in Scheiben schneiden und trocknen.
Und dann zum Soßen verfeinern. Gibt nix besseres...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Schickt mal Ralle ne PN, der kennt sich richtig gut aus mit Pilzen, 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=20254


----------



## Oidaaa (3. September 2015)

@nelearts
Ja dachte ich auch. Aber das schwammige Futter kenn ich nur von der Ziegenlippe. Vermisse selbst auch das leicht rötliche. Ansonsten kann es nur ne Marone sein.
Japp in Scheiben schneiden auf ne alte Zeitung legen und am besten aufs Fensterbrett oder Kachelofen. Nicht zu lange trocknen bzw zu feucht trocknen lassen. Sonst schimmeln die Pilze.


----------



## stefansdl (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Also ich habe die Pilze alle in einem Laubwald (u.a. Eiche) an einer Stelle gefunden. Waren ca. 20Stück auf ca. 50m². Sahen alle  eigentlich gleich aus. Die einen größer die anderen kleiner. Der Stil war bei allen gleich. Leicht geriffelt nicht so glatt wie bei der Marone. Ich verwerte sonst ausschließlich Maronen. Der Geruch beim Kochen unterschied sich aber gänzlich davon und so nahm ich auch Abstand davon sie zu verkosten. Geschmack der Soße ist für mich schlecht in Worte zu beschreiben. So mild wie Marone jedenfalls nicht. 
Danke für eure Anregungen und Hilfe#6#6#6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Für Ziegenlippe ist mir der Hut der beiden mittleren deutlich zu dunkel, sofern man die Färbung auf dem Bild erkennen kann.



Ziegenlippen können hinsichtlich der Hutfarbe eine relativ breites Spektrum haben - von blaß olivgrünlich bis dunkelbraun. Die Samtigkeit des Hutes gerade bei jüngeren Exemplaren, die knallgelben, relativ groben Röhren, die sich nur bei Druck nur leicht ins gräulich-bläuliche verfärben und die grob längsgemusterten Stiele, mit leichtem Rotanteil an der Basis und zartgelb am Hut sind schon klarere Merkmale in ihrer Gesamtheit.


----------



## Nelearts (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

@Oidaaa
Zeitungspapier bitte vermeiden, gibt Geruchs- und Geschmackstoffe von der Druckfarbe ab. Im Baumarkt gibts für kleine Kohle Fliegengitter mit Rahmen für die Fenster. Ist wesentlich besser. Restfeuchte nach dem Trocknen kann man prima mit Salz kompensieren. Getrocknete Pilze in ein Schraubglas und einen Esslöffel Salz dazu. Salz nimmt die Restfeuchte prima auf und man kann es anschließend noch als Aromasalz zum Würzen verwenden |wavey:


----------



## Oidaaa (3. September 2015)

Stimmt.
Hat mein Opa auch immer gemacht. Super Idee [emoji106]


----------



## Nelearts (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> und die grob längsgemusterten Stiele, mit leichtem Rotanteil an der Basis und zartgelb am Hut sind schon klarere Merkmale in ihrer Gesamtheit.



Und gerade die gemusterten Stiele mit leichtem Rotanteil fehlen mir hier. Aber egal, mag an der Kamera liegen, am Alter der Pilze oder sonstwas. Es sind auf jeden Fall keine Satansröhrlinge und andere definitiv giftigen Pilze gibt es bei dieser Gattung nicht,
höchstens Würfelhusten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schickt mal Ralle ne PN, der kennt sich richtig gut aus mit Pilzen,
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=20254




Habs grad entdeckt.:q

Es ist auf jeden Fall einer aus der Gruppe der Filzröhrlinge. Ziegenlippe kann sein, muss aber nicht. Das wesentliche bestimmungsmerkmal, die Stielbasis, ist leider nicht zu sehen.
Unbekannte Pilze immer ausdrehen und mit Wurzel fotografieren. Zuvor den Stiel der Länge nach halbieren, damit man die Verfärbungen erkennen kann. 

Ich halte den Eichen-Filzröhrling (_Xerocomus communis) _für am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## stefansdl (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Habs grad entdeckt.:q
> 
> Es ist auf jeden Fall einer aus der Gruppe der Filzröhrlinge. Ziegenlippe kann sein, muss aber nicht. Das wesentliche bestimmungsmerkmal, die Stielbasis, ist leider nicht zu sehen.
> Unbekannte Pilze immer ausdrehen und mit Wurzel fotografieren. Zuvor den Stiel der Länge nach halbieren, damit man die Verfärbungen erkennen kann.
> ...



Also an den EichenRöhling haben ich auch noch gedacht...sehen sich beide sehr ähnlich. 

Ich werde die Tage nochmal an diese Stelle fahren und so einen Pilz mitbringen. Dann man ich genaue FOtos von Stiel Wurzel, Querschnitt Farbe usw.


----------



## boot (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hallo.  Kann mir jemand sagen um was für eine Pilz es sich handelt und ob er essbar ist?



*Die 3 kleinen  Ziegenlippe #6und der auf  der rechten seite könnte ein schmarotzerröhrling sein . lg
*


----------



## Grizzl (3. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*

Alle essbar das sieht man doch !

Art, Gattung, Name und Zugehörigkeit egal rein in den Magen wird schon gut gehen !



Ich finde die Wanderer immer am witzigsten wenn sie fragen.

Haben Sie da Pilze im Korb?

Antwort: Nee, nur ein paar Steine und Wäsche für die Frau


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Alle essbar das sieht man doch !
> 
> Art, Gattung, Name und Zugehörigkeit egal rein in den Magen wird schon gut gehen !




Jenau #6

So ein Darwin-Award will schon verdient sein.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Pilzbestimmung*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage nochmal an diese Stelle fahren und so einen Pilz mitbringen. Dann man ich genaue FOtos von Stiel Wurzel, Querschnitt Farbe usw.



Noch brauchbare Exemplare da?


----------

